# canadian looking for hotel job in dubai--advices?



## olivier1980 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello all...

I m new to this forum..

I am looking forward working in Dubai within the next months.

I am 27 years old, french/english bilingual. I have 5 years of experience in the hotel industry in Canada, i worked as a night auditor, and then controller in 4 and 5 stars hotel. I also worked 2 years on a cruise ship as a financial accountant.

I am wondering what my chances would be to get a position in my field in Dubai... And I'd like to know an idea of the salary, is that kind of job paying ok there and what should I look for.

thanks
olivier


----------



## gremlinr7 (Oct 23, 2007)

gday. Check out catererglobal or the accor jobs website. I just got myself a hotel job at a new accor hotel opening in October and I know they are still looking for staff.


----------



## olivier1980 (Mar 28, 2008)

gremlinr7 said:


> gday. Check out catererglobal or the accor jobs website. I just got myself a hotel job at a new accor hotel opening in October and I know they are still looking for staff.


ok... thanks for your reply... can you tell me what are the main conditions I should expect in terms of salary...


----------



## gremlinr7 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im going as restaurant manager so what Im offered may be different but my package is 5000drhs a month,accomodation included,flight home each years,meals included,medical insurance,30 days leave.


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

hotels do not pay well, but accomodation is usually pretty good. make sure you get flights, medical, transportation, relocation, etc all included. are you management level? i would expect 7500dhs + per month depending on title, experience, etc. i suggest you get a headhunter to make things easier on yourself


----------

